# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  وارد کردن اطلاعات (import) از یک جدول بانک به جدولی از یک بانک دیگر

## sarapepors

سلام دوستان می خواستم بدونم که این امکان وجود داره در sqlservermanagmentstudio که وقتی بانکم روی هاست هست اطلاعاتی رو از یک جدول یک بانک دیگه که روی لوکال هست بتونم وارد کنم از جدول روی لوکال به جدول روی هاست ؟ میشه لطفا هر روشی به ذهنتون می رسه بگین متشکرم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
شما میتونید SQL Server که مربوط به هاست هست رو روی سیستم خودتون Add کنید و ازش استفاده کنید.
وقتی اینکارو کردید در قسمت Linked Server یک سرور جدید ایجاد میکنید و به سرورهاستتون متصل میکنید.
بعد خیلی راحت میتونید Query مورد نظر رو بنویسید.
در مورد Linked Server هم مطالب زیادی در سایت هست.
به جز اینکار شما میتونید یک Script از داده های موجود تهیه کنید و در دیتابیس هاست اونو اجرا کنید.

----------


## sarapepors

سلام مرسی از پاسختون . حقیقتش اینه که من می خوام یه بانک جدید بسازم با sql server 2005  احتما لا هم sqlexpress  می خوام بدونم می تونم داده های یک بانک دیگه که ز نوع sqlserver 2000 هست رو به نحوی به بانکی که روی هاستم هست و 2005 هست منتقل کنم یا حتی در زمان اجرای برنامه رکوردهای بانک اول رو بخونم و بزارم تو بانک دیگه و در همون جدول متناظر این امکان وجود داره ؟ در ضمن زمانی از یک بانک script گرفته میشه داده های داخلش منتقل نمیشه من خودم برا سایت قبلیم از همین روش استفاده کردم اما فقط خود بانک در هاست ساخته شد  و داده ای بهش منتقل نشد

----------


## sarapepors

من خود بانک رو نمی خوام من دیتای هر کدوم از جداول رو می خوام که به بانک جدیدی که می سازم اضافه کنم به نظرتون میتونم هر کدوم از جداول رو به فایل xml تبدیل کنم و بعد از تو فایل xml  بخونم بزارم تو بانک جدید.؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ببینید از طریق نوشتن یک برنامه کافیه شما دوتا Connection مختلف داشته باشید یکی به دیتابیس هاستتون یکی به Local.  وقتی به صورت دستی میخواهید رکوردها رو اضافه کنید نسخه های مختلف مانع کار شما نخواهند شد. تفاوت نسخه ها فقط در بحث Restore/Backup باید مقداری بهش توجه بشه.
برای تهیه Script منظورم این نبود با گزینه Generate Script  اینکارو بکنید بلکه خودتون از Data مورد نظر Script بسازید و اونو در سرور اجرا کنید.
همچنین برای XMl میتونید این فایل رو تولید کنید و در سرور با استفاده از Xquery اونو اجرا کنید.

----------


## sarapepors

> ببینید از طریق نوشتن یک برنامه کافیه شما دوتا Connection مختلف داشته باشید یکی به دیتابیس هاستتون یکی به Local.  وقتی به صورت دستی میخواهید رکوردها رو اضافه کنید نسخه های مختلف مانع کار شما نخواهند شد. تفاوت نسخه ها فقط در بحث Restore/Backup باید مقداری بهش توجه بشه.
> برای تهیه Script منظورم این نبود با گزینه Generate Script  اینکارو بکنید بلکه خودتون از Data مورد نظر Script بسازید و اونو در سرور اجرا کنید.
> همچنین برای XMl میتونید این فایل رو تولید کنید و در سرور با استفاده از Xquery اونو اجرا کنید.


سلام منطورتون اینه که من یک برنامه بنویسم و توش دو تا کانکشن یکی به بانکی که در لوکال دارم و دیگری به هاست وصل بشه و رکورها رو از لوکال بخونم و در هاست قرار بدم ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

این راحتترین راه هست.
دیگه نیازی نیست یک بار کوئری بنویسید و در دیتابیس هاستتون بخواهید اونو مجدد اجرا کنید. یا مثلا از قالبهای XML بخواهید استفاده کنید.

----------


## sarapepors

سلام ممنونم از راهنماییتون راستش من اصلا فکر نمیکردم که بتونم با همین برنامه ای که روی کامپیوتر خودم اجراش میکنم بتونم به بانک هاستم دسترسی داشته باشم همیشه اول برنامه رو بعد از تغییرات لازم اپلود میکنم با  برنامه ای که در هاست قرار دادم به بانکم دسترسی دارم مرسی  از این که کمک کردین.

----------

